# Best bang for the buck Shrimp Remineralizer



## randyl (Feb 1, 2012)

Bee-Shrimp Mineral GH+ from Salty Shrimp, 1000g will last you forever. I have 15 tanks now and bought a 230g bottle, I think it will last me a long long time (>3 yrs). It's also super clean, from RO, when GH is 5, TDS is around 130. 

I've also used Fluval, BW. Still use them if I want some more TDS for the set GH.


----------



## mba (Jul 18, 2011)

randyl said:


> Bee-Shrimp Mineral GH+ from Salty Shrimp, 1000g will last you forever. I have 15 tanks now and bought a 230g bottle, I think it will last me a long long time (>3 yrs). It's also super clean, from RO, when GH is 5, TDS is around 130.
> 
> I've also used Fluval, BW. Still use them if I want some more TDS for the set GH.


What is the size of the 15 tanks? It varies. If you have a empty 40gallon breeder and use it to do water change on other tanks per week. It will probably last less than 1 year.

I use african cichlid water conditioner, got it at a local fish store. 

250 ml bottle use 20ml on a full 40gallon breeder tank = 12.5 weeks= 3 1/2 months for $7.00 bottle. 

$28 last me a year.


----------



## DoubleT (Apr 18, 2012)

I bought a 150g tub of Bee shrimp mineral GH+ from a fellow TPT member a little over 4 months ago for my 20g and 8g and I still have around half of it left. Definitely my favorite remineralizer!


----------



## mba (Jul 18, 2011)

DoubleT said:


> I bought a 150g tub of Bee shrimp mineral GH+ from a fellow TPT member a little over 4 months ago for my 20g and 8g and I still have around half of it left. Definitely my favorite remineralizer!


Do you have another tank you remineralized the ro water first before doing a water change on a 20g?


----------



## randyl (Feb 1, 2012)

mba said:


> What is the size of the 15 tanks? It varies. If you have a empty 40gallon breeder and use it to do water change on other tanks per week. It will probably last less than 1 year.
> 
> I use african cichlid water conditioner, got it at a local fish store.
> 
> ...


Average size of my tanks is about 12G. You forgot a very important factor, how often do I do WC. And let's not get too far into that topic ;-) Mileage will vary for sure, what I was saying is this product is the best bang for the buck in my opinion, at least out of the ones I have used.


----------



## shrimpzoo (Sep 27, 2011)

How much bee shrimp mineral GH+ would you need to put into a 18.9L jug of RO water to get the gH to 4-5?

I might plan on getting this product in the future because of how clean and sufficient it is.


----------



## DoubleT (Apr 18, 2012)

mba said:


> Do you have another tank you remineralized the ro water first before doing a water change on a 20g?


I just use a 5 gallon bucket with a powerhead for an hour or two before the water change, even though it all dissolves within a couple of minutes.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

I use 5g buckets as well, and use it prob within 10 minutes of remin with salty shrimp. For me, it is the best one for me. One spoonful for me gives ~gh 6


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Kents is dirty. It's cheap and it will go a long way, but you'll get high TDS in order to hit your desired GH. I think I was 250ish to get a GH 5. That's with RO water.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Bee Shrimp Mineral all the way.

At home I swap about 15gal of water per week. That's roughly three scoops of product. A 1000gram container will last me ages.

Mosura Mineral Plus Ultra lasts me maybe a couple months. Shirakura Ca+ lasts a little longer. The other products like Kent, Fluval and Seachem are just dirty and unreliable for sensitive shrimp. 

I'd rather spend $50-$60 for 1000grams that will last way more than a year than $50-$60 every three or four months.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

If you have nanos only, go Shirakura Ca+. I use it and love it. Larger? Salty Bee shrimp.


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

I use nutrafin african cichlid conditioner but I thinnk it's dc'd I bought like 4 bottles though lol


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Bee shrimp mineral gh+ best bang for the buck and probably best out there

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ProjectCode619 (Oct 29, 2011)

Bee-Shrimp Mineral GH+

Definitely the clear winner. So next question, where is the best source to buy it?


----------



## EKLiu (Jan 14, 2010)

Alpha Pro Breeders is a good place to buy it.


----------



## Puddles (Jan 5, 2013)

EKLiu said:


> Alpha Pro Breeders is a good place to buy it.


+1

It's where I bought mine. I have used mine on a 55 gallon and 15 gallon for 4 months and haven't dented it yet.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

Anyone who have tried Mosura Mineral Plus Ultra can comment on this claim?

"_Mosura Mineral Plus Ultra also improves the color of Crystal Red Shrimp and Red Bee Shrimp, in particular it intensifies the whiteness of the shrimp. Our tests have also shown that Mineral Plus Ultra enhances the intensity of blue in blue tiger shrimp or golden eyed shrimp._"


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

ProjectCode619 said:


> Bee-Shrimp Mineral GH+
> 
> Definitely the clear winner. So next question, where is the best source to buy it?


Will, aka oblongshrimp sells it now. Good guy! roud:



MsNemoShrimp said:


> Anyone who have tried Mosura Mineral Plus Ultra can comment on this claim?
> 
> "_Mosura Mineral Plus Ultra also improves the color of Crystal Red Shrimp and Red Bee Shrimp, in particular it intensifies the whiteness of the shrimp. Our tests have also shown that Mineral Plus Ultra enhances the intensity of blue in blue tiger shrimp or golden eyed shrimp._"


Snake oil!  It's not as consistent as the other stuff I've been using. My best to date is still Nutrafin African Cichlid Conditioner but since that stuff is discontinued now, my second best choice is Salty Shrimp.


----------



## Tanman19az (May 14, 2011)

+1 to Will aka oblongshrimp! He's got every shrimp food and supplement with Mosura and Borneowild's name on it plus most of the other products on the salty shrimp line. I always get my shrimp supplies from him.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

Close to 84% voted for Bee-Shrimp Mineral GH+ from Salty Shrimp. That is amazingly high! However, besides from it being consistent and cheap, any other things are improved such as overall health, quality of shrimp or breeding?

I personally don't think a change of 10tds per WC is going to obstruct anything nor does the cost of some of those reminaralizers. I currently use Mosura Mineral Plus Ultra and I really like how it can maintain the TDS so little while getting the right GH that I need. Only 120TDS for a GH of 4. Going to be out soon though so about time I do some research to see if I should switch or stick with it


----------



## jflng (Apr 5, 2007)

Remineraliz-P here. It may be slightly on the 'dirty' side, but I don't think as much as some of the ones listed. I believe I paid $10 for 500g. Awesome deal IMO.

I keep lots of shrimp (and lots of shrimp tanks), and have had nothing but success with it. I might try the Salty Shrimp stuff someday out of curiosity, but I really see no good reason to change what works for me now.


----------



## Subtletanks91 (May 29, 2013)

What about kou yang, and minerock?


----------



## Imsyu (May 22, 2013)

im planning on keeping neos/snowball shrimps will i require some of these products?


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

MsNemoShrimp said:


> Anyone who have tried Mosura Mineral Plus Ultra can comment on this claim?
> 
> "_Mosura Mineral Plus Ultra also *improves the color of Crystal Red Shrimp and Red Bee Shrimp, in particular it intensifies the whiteness of the shrimp*. Our tests have also shown that Mineral Plus Ultra enhances the intensity of blue in blue tiger shrimp or golden eyed shrimp._"


They are really stating the obvious as a proper GH allows shells to develop and molt properly. They will appear thicker which further intensifies color that otherwise would appear more faint in a shallower shell. Of course ymmv depending on the quality of shrimp, foods applied and relative genetics.

Any quality GH booster which do not affect kh may offer similar benefits.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Plain and simple, it just works. It is consistent every time - maybe the most important thing I can say about the product. And you aren't paying to ship water as you would be for other products.

I switched sometime last year and will never look back. 

Bee Shrimp Mineral GH+ for Crystals/Bees/Tigers and Shrimp Mineral GH/KH+ for Neos and crays. 



MsNemoShrimp said:


> Close to 84% voted for Bee-Shrimp Mineral GH+ from Salty Shrimp. That is amazingly high! However, besides from it being consistent and cheap, any other things are improved such as overall health, quality of shrimp or breeding?


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

Everyone has their favorites but for me it's Shirakura Ca+. Nothing beats the ease of use. I add 18 drops per 1 gallon of RO water to get a TDS of around 130 and GH 4-5. Very simple to use. Yes, it's more pricey but I do not like adding various powders and then testing with the TDS pen.

Oh yeah...when I had CRS before they were breeding out of control when I switched over to this product. I almost wanted to make the water not as ideal since they were breeding too fast for my liking.


----------



## CookieM (Feb 7, 2012)

hedge_fund said:


> Everyone has their favorites but for me it's Shirakura Ca+. Nothing beats the ease of use. I add 18 drops per 1 gallon of RO water to get a TDS of around 130 and GH 4-5. Very simple to use. Yes, it's more pricey but I do not like adding various powders and then testing with the TDS pen.
> 
> Oh yeah...when I had CRS before they were breeding out of control when I switched over to this product. *I almost wanted to make the water not as ideal since they were breeding too fast for my liking*.


Do you realize how much envy and jealousy you just caused by this statement alone? :icon_evil :smile:


----------



## TheGiantDwarfShrimp (Jan 20, 2012)

Salty shrimp GH+ is voted best bang for your buck but its also the most expensive from what I have found. How much water will 230g of it treat?


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

There are countless threads where this is discussed. Like this one where I shared this information:



> To hit GH5:
> 
> Takes roughly (depending upon how the product is packed, stored, humidity and such) 2.5-2.8g of Salty Shrimp per 5gal of water. For the 230g container, that's 82 5gal buckets of water for $25. Or 357 buckets for 1,000g for $55.


$25 is just a few dollars more than some of the other products like Shirakura Ca+ which don't last nearly as long as Bee Shrimp Mineral GH+. Costs you a few more bucks up front but lasts you 1.5 years if you change 5gal of water per week. If you only change 2gal of water per week? It'll last you more than 3 years.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

somewhatshocked said:


> There are countless threads where this is discussed. Like this one where I shared this information:
> 
> $25 is just a few dollars more than some of the other products like Shirakura Ca+ which don't last nearly as long as Bee Shrimp Mineral GH+. Costs you a few more bucks up front but lasts you 1.5 years if you change 5gal of water per week. If you only change 2gal of water per week? It'll last you more than 3 years.


Wow. That is a LOT cheaper actually. 

As you stated "_To hit GH5:

Takes roughly (depending upon how the product is packed, stored, humidity and such) 2.5-2.8g of Salty Shrimp per 5gal of water._" 

Do you keep your CRS between 4-5 GH or 5-6GH? Also, is there a better way to not have to weight the powder's every time you need to remineralize, like does it come with a measuring spoon of some sort so one could gradually scoop the right amount instead of weighing it every WC?


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Only problem I have found with powdered gh boosters is when the powder turns into a rock before you can use it all. Happening to my salty shrimp after only 1 year and I still have 90% left. I wish they could find some way to make the powder a little less hydrophilic.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

MsNemoShrimp: I don't weigh it - just weighed roughly the amount that goes into a scoop. That's somewhere between 2.5 and 2.8 grams. I fill a 5gal bucket up with RO/DI water, drop in a cheap powerhead, toss in a scoop. That hits 110-120 TDS at GH 5. Then I toss in a pinch of Mosura TDS Up and I usually hit 150ish TDS. 

I remineralize for Bees and Crystals to GH 5. 

Though, I've got a tank with 7-year-old Aquasoil that's about to kick the bucket and I only remineralize to TDS 100ish, no TDS Up, because TDS creep in that tank is a pain in the you-know-where. Once you have an idea of how much hardness/TDS a scoop or fixed amount remineralizes to, you're pretty much set. 

mordalphus: It's a pain but could probably break it down into smaller containers with more silica gel packs.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks Jake. I assume the packages come with the scoop? 

Anyhow the TDS Up, is it necessary to have high TDS? If I can get a gH of 5 with only 130TDS, is that ok?



somewhatshocked said:


> MsNemoShrimp: I don't weigh it - just weighed roughly the amount that goes into a scoop. That's somewhere between 2.5 and 2.8 grams. I fill a 5gal bucket up with RO/DI water, drop in a cheap powerhead, toss in a scoop. That hits 110-120 TDS at GH 5. Then I toss in a pinch of Mosura TDS Up and I usually hit 150ish TDS.
> 
> I remineralize for Bees and Crystals to GH 5.
> 
> ...


----------



## golfwang (Nov 15, 2011)

MsNemoShrimp said:


> Anyhow the TDS Up, is it necessary to have high TDS? If I can get a gH of 5 with only 130TDS, is that ok?


My TB tank is gH 5 with tds at 131, but I remineralize with shirakura.

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Yep, comes with a scoop. But you could use just about anything to measure it with. Once you know how much powder you need to hit X, then you can always just use that same eyeballed amount.

TDS Up isn't necessary, no. I just use it for the sake of convenience and so I don't have to tinker with my water.



MsNemoShrimp said:


> Thanks Jake. I assume the packages come with the scoop?
> 
> Anyhow the TDS Up, is it necessary to have high TDS? If I can get a gH of 5 with only 130TDS, is that ok?


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

P.S. I've had the best luck with my TBs and Crystals between 150 and 170 TDS. Personally, I've never kept them outside of 150-200.


----------

